# Isambard's Bristol Drinkies - Saturday 3rd Feb



## Isambard (Jan 17, 2007)

You knows the pub, same as usual.
Come along for a chilled out pint or 3 with friends and aquainatances.


----------



## JTG (Jan 17, 2007)

nah, can't be arsed


----------



## Isambard (Jan 17, 2007)

There might be cider Jittug!


----------



## strung out (Jan 18, 2007)

will try and make it!


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 18, 2007)

have we gotta dress up as school disco for this one ?


----------



## Isambard (Jan 18, 2007)

come as you are mate innit.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 19, 2007)

So the usual Friday...

MHWUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Isambard (Jan 19, 2007)

Kids, slight change of plan. As there is a FANTABULOUS night, the Eclectic Kettle (and all for free, natch) in The Attic / Full Moon on

SATURDAY 3 Febuary

that is the day for drinkies with Isambard. 

Meet up first in the usual pub.  



http://www.myspace.com/eclectickettle


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 19, 2007)

So the usual Saturday

Mhuwahahahahaha!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 20, 2007)

we gunner move to bristol when we have babies.


----------



## Isambard (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm just in from a BIG night!  
Big shout out to Crispy for super mod powers on the title, cheers.

I'm luvvin' the tagline Dolly's Girl!


----------



## chazegee (Jan 20, 2007)

If you're all really unlucky, I may pop along for a lush


----------



## Termite Man (Jan 20, 2007)

Are you going to be stopping in London for drinks as well or are you just heading straight to Brizzle ?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 21, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> we gunner move to bristol when we have babies.



I'm trained in the art of kiddiwinkles...I don't charge much I can do a reasonable rate with a discount fro u75 membership if I like you


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 22, 2007)

Bugger.  I iz in teh penzance that weekend.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 22, 2007)

Bugger indeedy!


This is gonna be fun fun fun!


----------



## Isambard (Jan 24, 2007)

Cut and paste from somewhere else:

--------------

Due to too many managers and not enough management this has unfortunately been cancelled. 
Basically two different managers booked different events for the same night. I was on the phone most of yesterday afternoon trying to sort this out and had a massive go at them about their general shabbyness. They were suitably apologetic and after January's success they do want us back because not many other nights are making them any money at the moment. 

We have definately got another one on 10th March. I feel really bad for Tim and Phil n Dog. I can only apologise. Bristol is particularly bad for venues right now. I was sorely tempted to tell the Attic to shove it yesterday, but then we'd have no where. They were pissed off themselves because they knew they were potentially fuckin up a good night. So the best thing we could do was cancel Feb which they were very appreciative of and they now feel that they owe us. We're actually in a stronger position now. Might even be able to play some Gabba mashcore next time. 

-------------------------

  X 20 million. What we gonna do kidz?


----------



## Cakes (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh Nos!  

*has a big think*


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 26, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Cut and paste from somewhere else:
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...




ooooooh right 


just an excuse to get me in vibes again innit


----------



## Isambard (Jan 26, 2007)

Just went out to get some cheap fags before I get on ye olde Somerset haycart in the morning. 
Still on for Saturday 3rd Feb at the usual pub, just have to find summat to do laters taters.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 29, 2007)

Whats going on then?

I need to plan...


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 31, 2007)

YEAH so whats happening dis weekend then


----------



## sparkling (Jan 31, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> YEAH so whats happening dis weekend then




I pedict that the weekend will bring lots of funny stories, lots of catching up on gossip, lots of giggles and lots of silliness all within the Bristol/Somerset region.

Have a great time y'all. x x x x


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 31, 2007)

Are you gonna make it down of sparkly one ?


----------



## Isambard (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm still in that there Lunoon but going down tomorrow innit.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 1, 2007)

Going down? enough of this smut! 



Ok, so...........

Right,

Correct me me if i'm a wrong 'un but...

Saturday at the Usual? 7ish?

Small gathering...mutual hugging...sweets and bevvies...laughing etc etc 

eh eh?


----------



## strung out (Feb 2, 2007)

where is "the usual"?


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 2, 2007)

have a good time you lot


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 2, 2007)

strung_out said:
			
		

> where is "the usual"?



these should all provide a clue


----------



## Isambard (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm enjoying the panaroma of the St Pauls skyline as we speak!


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 2, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I'm enjoying the *paranoia* of the St Pauls skyline as we speak!




is it going STOP LOOKING AT MEEEEEEE


----------



## Isambard (Feb 2, 2007)

St Pauls is looking you up and down and giving it "your name's not down, you're not coming in"!  

Ooooh is tonight Friday, I might go to the "grab your arse pub" later.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 2, 2007)

Had it felt up yet hon?

Haha...Im still working hard so I can play tomorrow night!


----------



## Isambard (Feb 3, 2007)

FANTABULOSA soundtrack in there tonight.
First it was HiNRG, then Eurovision classics.

Some cute Italian/French/Spanish students but I decided to conserve my strength for the morrow.

A gang of blokes next to me were discussing the awful places to live as a heema in Somerset and Devon: Bridgie, Taunton, Honiton.
I mentioned my home town and they were like Eeeeeeeeek!


----------



## Isambard (Feb 4, 2007)

What ANOTHER top night!  

We went from cheap foreign fags to the difference between llamas and alpachas to wrongly dosed sugar in the absinth, to Avonmouth Docks, to FIRST   to glittery trainers to the Misissippi 9 or whatever who had this album - and we don't dance to techno anymore - to five miles of golden sand annexed from Brean, to the crapness of Morrisons, the swimming pool in Bridgwater - and dogging!

And that's leaving aside the frankly GORGEOUS workmate of a mate's brother who shares a geeky love for 1980s regional ITV jingles.......  

Will obviously be showing my head around the homey hood some time soon again I hope!  

And thanks to all the local crew who made it. 
I let him go you know, cos I wanted to give you my full attention. And the cream whipper obviously.


----------



## cesare (Feb 4, 2007)

Glad you had a good un


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 4, 2007)

Sounds like you all had lots of fun.  

Oh, and a very belated Happy Birthday to you Isambard!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm still fuzzy around the edges!

Great night, surreal as ever  

Can't think properly but just to say that we missed you last night Sunspots...evreyone was asking after you.

You doing kabu?

xXx

<gives big huggles to izzy> safe journey back hon...


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 4, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Can't think properly but just to say that we missed you last night Sunspots...evreyone was asking after you.
> 
> You doing kabu?
> 
> xXx



Sorry, but I'm just far too skint.  I am now, and probably will be then too.   

Glad to hear you all had a good time though.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 5, 2007)

Hmmmph

<looks over horned rimmed glasses>

We'll talk nearer the time shall we mr.Sunspots?! 

It's at blue mountain this year...should be interesting


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 5, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> What ANOTHER top night!
> 
> We went from cheap foreign fags to the difference between llamas and alpachas to wrongly dosed sugar in the absinth, to Avonmouth Docks, to FIRST   to glittery trainers to the Misissippi 9 or whatever who had this album - and we don't dance to techno anymore - to five miles of golden sand annexed from Brean, to the crapness of Morrisons, the swimming pool in Bridgwater - and dogging!
> 
> ...



You missed out giving all the boys your spunk


----------



## Isambard (Feb 5, 2007)

Callie got some as well but didn't like it so she spat it out the window.


----------



## Callie (Feb 5, 2007)

its was grim  no offence like, very kind of you to share your spunk with everyone


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 6, 2007)

I tried a bit and it made me gag...too salty! I spat it out into the ashtray


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 7, 2007)

I thought you were gonna help me eat izzy's spunk as he gave me a load of it.

In fact he filled my pockets with teh stuff.


----------



## Isambard (Feb 7, 2007)

I think I also gave a load to that workmate of the other party guest.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 7, 2007)

Fek sake bombscare I wish you would have emptied yer pockets of Izzzzy's spunk before I stuck yer Jeans in the wash!


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 7, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I think I also gave a load to that workmate of the other party guest.




you thrust it in his hand like a man possessed mate and forced him to put it in his mouth and swallow it down. 





and that was in the pub


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 8, 2007)

oooh yeah, I forgot about that! He did inall!


----------



## strung out (Feb 10, 2007)

disgusting


----------



## Isambard (Feb 10, 2007)

Strung Out needs to clear his dirty box out cos I want to know if his workmate is up for a drink....... NEXT WEEKEND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 12, 2007)

You still here ?


And that's a train leaving a tunnel. Surely for it to have a more phallic reference it would have to be entering the aforementioned hole


----------



## Isambard (Feb 12, 2007)

It's not 100% yet, it's up to my boss but might be getting on ye old Zummerset haycart on Wednesday!


----------

